# Java - Intégration avec la Menu Bar



## Kamouille (10 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème simple en Java sous MacOS.

J'aimerais pouvoir positionner mon application Java pour qu'elle se trouve juste en dessous de la barre de Menu.
Or, si je la positionne en 0, 0, elle se trouve SOUS la barre de menu.

Je pourrais bien mettre en dur dans mon code que la barre fait environ 20 et quelques pixels de haut, mais c'est crade en terme de développement.

Je pourrais essayer de maximiser la fenêtre, récupérer sa position, puis la démaximiser, mais ça serait crade en terme de programmation, et crade pour l'utilisateur.

Y a-t-il un moyen de récuperer soit la hauteur de la barre de menu sous MacOS, soit de récupérer une "position par défaut" pour les nouvelles fenêtres ?

Merci d'avance !

Camille


----------



## Zeusviper (10 Septembre 2010)

Salut!

Tu devrais trouver ton bonheur la dedans : 


```
Toolkit toolkit = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(); 
// On récupère la taille de l'écran par défaut : 
Dimension dim = toolkit.getScreenSize(); 
System.out.println(dim); 
// On récupère la configuration par défaut de l'écran par défaut : 
GraphicsConfiguration gconf = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getDefaultScreenDevice().getDefaultConfiguration();
// On récupère les 'marges' de l'écran : 
Insets insets = toolkit.getScreenInsets(gconf);
System.out.println(insets);
```
++


----------



## Kamouille (13 Septembre 2010)

Merci, c'est tout juste ce que je cherchais.


----------

